
Meet the man who’s beating Airbnb in Europe - iProject
http://gigaom.com/europe/housetrip-meet-the-man-who-is-beating-airbnb-in-europe/
======
muratmutlu
I'm from London and I've never heard of HouseTrip. Airbnb is what I use and
what people normally recommend to each other. 12 months ago there wasn't much
awareness about Airbnb when I mentioned it to friends/colleagues but that
seems to have changed now

~~~
riffraff
I am from rome, live in budapest and travel frequently to milan.

In none of these places I have ever heard anyone speaking of of HouseTrip, in
all three I know people using airbnb regularly.

------
mschaecher
The title of the article should actually be:

"Meet the man who's getting his ass kicked by Airbnb in Europe"

Your title is pure link-bait. You offer no specifics AT ALL in your article
about how HouseTrip is beating Airbnb. In fact the one potential metric for
success that you list for both company is money raised. If that is your
success metric, then HouseTrip is getting demolished by Airbnb.

Let's try a different publicly available metric of success. Let's look at
supply in Europe. Let's compare the offering of 'entire homes' in a few major
European markets, this number will only compare like properties and remove
Airbnb's shared spaces from the equation. If those had been included, Airbnb's
numbers would almost double in each market.

London - HouseTrip - 1784 London - Airbnb - 4329

Berlin - HouseTrip - 717 Berlin - Airbnb - 4155

Paris - HouseTrip - 2991 Paris - Airbnb - 9096

Barcelona - HouseTrip - 2175 Barcelona - Airbnb - 2459

And for fun,

NYC - HouseTrip - 1000 NYC - Airbnb - 10,249

PS - Airbnb has not already raised $220 million, they have raised just under
$120 million.

------
harryreid
I too am from London, have known Airbnb for a year or so but never heard of
HouseTrip before.

I found it interesting the article focused on his attention to detail and
large houses as their differentiator as I think OneFineStay is doing that far
more successfully than HouseTrip when I look at their listings.

I have one question, (probably a noob question so forgive me) they mention
funding from Index Ventures. I'm sure this happens quite a lot but Index has
funded HouseTrip and OneFineStay both for series A and B and now HouseTrip in
series C. Would they not find issues or difficulties with funding such
directly competing companies?

------
danso
I'm a little confused. If HouseTrip only deals with the rentals of entire
homes, as opposed to people being able to rent out spare rooms...and the
pricing is competitive...how could this model compete with airbnb on volume?

~~~
rohamg
Deeper awareness, penetration and mind-share in its core market.

~~~
danso
A quick search of their listings shows that HouseTrip has less than 3000 Paris
options compared to Airbnb's 10,000+.

OF course, that doesn't account for quality. When I was looking for Italian
rooms on airbnb, there were numerous generic entries by professional
bed&breakfast operators...it was something similar to what you see overrunning
Craigslist's apartment listing these days.

However, I'm not sure that the number of lower-quality entries is enough to
offset airbnb's advantage. After all, what sets airbnb apart from craigslist
is the ability to easily filter by recommendation/quality, thanks to the
underlying social network.

It's possible that a native startup can beat back an American juggernaut...but
when has that happened? I can think of Groupon in China and, well, Facebook
and Twitter in China. I know there are such cases in Europe that have slipped
my mind...but AFAIK, all of them involved European-to-European transactions
(just as China's groupon clones are Chinese-to-Chinese transactions)...I know
a lot of Europeans travel but I imagine the market to capture is still
America-to-Europe type visitors, and Airbnb will seemingly always have that
advantage.

So again the numbers in HouseTrip's niche seems to be this:

Supply: The number of people who can rent out their entire home

Demand: The number of people who can afford to rent out an entire home (and
then, the subset of those who would rather just get a more centrally-located
hotel room instead).

~~~
matthewowen
Why do you assume that America-to-Europe visitors are the market to capture?
Europeans have (typically) more vacation time than Americans, and travel
around Europe is pretty easy. Tourism within Europe is a very big market. I
don't have figures to hand, but I'd think that it is bigger than America-to-
Europe visitors.

